# What rhom varient is this...



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

pic 1


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

pic 2


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

last pic


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Doesn't matter! Pick it up!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

Looks to be a high back of some sort. But damn he is nice


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

nevermind...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

bump!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The same as mine...whatever mine is. Brazilian perhaps?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've got one that looks something like that too.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Can't help you with the name, but that is a sweet @$$ Rhom.


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

xingu of some sort??


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I got High back, Xingu, and Brazilian. I would like to have a more sold opinion to limit my options. Can someone help me out?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

im not sure but it looks sweet!


----------

